# Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder by Neziroglu. WHO'S READ IT?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok so I've had dp for a year and 5 months now and have avoided reading any books on dp because, largely, reading about it makes it worse for me. But I'm in a really bad place right now so I figured, screw it, and ordered this book. Has anyone read it? What are you reviews? Did the therapies in the book help you at all? At this point, I'm pretty much willing to try anything to recover.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Why does reading things pertaining to DP make you worse?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

simplynothing said:


> Why does reading things pertaining to DP make you worse?


I guess it makes me focus on it and think about it and freak out over it. It's the same way with reading posts on here. I've largely avoided spending much time here at all. The only reason I have lately is because my dp has been worse anyways.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats understandable. Are you on anything.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ValleyGirl said:


> Ok so I've had dp for a year and 5 months now and have avoided reading any books on dp because, largely, reading about it makes it worse for me. But I'm in a really bad place right now so I figured, screw it, and ordered this book. Has anyone read it? What are you reviews? Did the therapies in the book help you at all? At this point, I'm pretty much willing to try anything to recover.


I have read it, it kinda helped me back then when I was having severe DR panic and stuff, kinda calmed me down but it didn't make any difference in the long run, we all know what's written in there already, it basically tells you what DP/DR is and how to overcome it, but yeah a good read to be honest









I might actually read it again if I have the patience for it


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

simplynothing said:


> Thats understandable. Are you on anything.


Nope.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

ValleyGirl said:


> Nope.


I read a post by you that mentioned that anafranil cured your dr. Why did you stop?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I ordered it too and read about half of it. I have this thing about only reading half a book. Unless it's super interesting I typically don't finish 'em. What I read was alright. Nothing I didn't know already. Pretty much just my experience written out in a way that sounds psychological and smart.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

simplynothing said:


> I read a post by you that mentioned that anafranil cured your dr. Why did you stop?


You have the wrong person.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a thing about not finishing books, too, and I think I do that more in dp than before it. There's this honeymoon period right when I start a book, then all of this rumination will come crashing in, theories about this book's relationship with other books, that kind of stuff, and, before I know it, I've put it down and gone back to something that seems to cause less noise upstairs, which usually means reading little bits of things here and there, like I'm web surfing through books.


----------

